# (Nie) W głowie mi...



## Kos

Cześć wszystkim 

Wczoraj natknąłem się na wyrażenie "W głowie mi Ty". Wpisałem takie wyrażenie w google i spotkałem się z kilkoma podobnych sformułowań tzn. "nie w głowie mi ślub", "w głowie mi miłość"...etc.

Nie wiem na pewno, czemu w tym zdaniu wstawia się "mi". Czy ten zaimek odnosi się do jakiegoś czasownika, ktorego nie trzeba powiedzieć? Też nie znam do końca jego znaczenia. Może coś w stylu ""You're on my mind/ Marriage isn't on my mind etc.."? 

Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi 
-Kos

P.S. - Proszę o poprawienie błędów jeśli jakieś są. Mam wrażenie, że gdzieś zrobiłem kilka błędów gramatycznych.


----------



## majlo

The phrases "W głowie mi ty" and "w głowie mi miłość" sound a bit awkward to me. I would not use them because I associate the construction you are talking about with the negative ("nie w głowie mi ślub"). Though it's technically correct, I think, and I can imagine that others might use it in the positive. As for the meaning, it does stand for "something isn't (or is) on my mind".
If I wanted to convey the idea of, for example, "w głowie mi ty", I would try using another wording ("Nie mogę przestać o tobie myśleć", that is "I can't get you out of my head").


----------



## BezierCurve

I agree with majlo that it is rarely used without a negation, but I've also come across phrases like "w głowie mu tylko dziewczyny" etc., so, I guess it is still possible.



> Nie wiem na pewno, czemu w tym zdaniu wstawia się "mi". Czy ten zaimek odnosi się do jakiegoś czasownika, ktorego nie trzeba powiedzieć? Też nie znam do końca jego znaczenia.


 
I don't think there is any verb omitted there; it works like a posession without a verb, found also in other languages.


----------



## grzejnix

> Wpisałem takie  wyrażenie w google i *spotkałem się z kilkoma* *podobnych sformułowań.*


*

*# Powinno być: spotkałem się z kilkoma podobnymi sformułowaniami.

Czasownik "spotkać się" łączy się z narzędnikiem (z czym z kim? z podobnymi sformułowaniami)
 
# Nikt w normalnej rozmowie by nie powiedział "w głowie mi ty", prędzej w przeczeniach "nie ona ci/mi/mu w głowie", "nie głupoty ci/mi/mu w głowie". Jest to jednak zdanie gramatycznie poprawne i jak widać po wynikach google czasem używane. Ciężko powiedzieć do czego odnosi się w tych zwrotach "mi" ale np. w zdaniu "siedzi mi w głowie dobry pomysł na biznes" jest to już bardziej oczywiste i musi być dodane, żeby było wiadomo, że chodzi o 1-szą osobę.

# Na angielski "ty mi w głowie" przetłumaczyłbym "i can't get you out of my mind".

Pozdro!


----------



## PawelBierut

grzejnix said:


> prędzej w przeczeniach "nie głupoty ci/mi/mu w głowie"




_Tylko głupoty Ci w głowie. _is fine for me and it isn't a negation...


----------



## Kos

Hmm..I see. There were definately more results on google for the negative version of the phrase, which agrees with what you said.  Thanks for the feedback everyone! 

P.S. Dzięki za poprawkę, Grzejnix


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kos said:


> Cześć wszystkim
> 
> Wczoraj natknąłem się na wyrażenie "W głowie mi Ty". Wpisałem takie wyrażenie w google i spotkałem się z kilkoma podobnych sformułowań tzn. "nie w głowie mi ślub", "w głowie mi miłość"...etc.
> 
> Nie wiem na pewno, czemu w tym zdaniu wstawia się "mi". Czy ten zaimek odnosi się do jakiegoś czasownika, ktorego nie trzeba powiedzieć? Też nie znam do końca jego znaczenia. Może coś w stylu ""You're on my mind/ Marriage isn't on my mind etc.."?
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi
> -Kos
> 
> P.S. - Proszę o poprawienie błędów jeśli jakieś są. Mam wrażenie, że gdzieś zrobiłem kilka błędów gramatycznych.


 I understand that Kos is mostly interested in explaining the use of the pronoun 'mi'. This is a special feature of the Slavic languages, which once extensively used the construction "u mnie jest" (by me is) instead of "I have". (*Mi* is a short form of *mnie*)
This disappeared from most Slavic languages by now, except of the Russian language. They still use "u mienia jest' " to mean "I have".
In Polish the construction has survived in expressions like:
'w głowie mu/mi/jej/tobie [jest] ... (in his/your/hers head there is)
'jest mi zimno' (I am cold), compare French "j'ai froid'.


----------



## Rusak963

Kos said:


> Czy ten zaimek odnosi się do jakiegoś czasownika, ktorego nie trzeba powiedzieć?


Końcówka zdania brzmi dziwnie. Ja powiedziałbym raczej: którego nie trzeba mówić.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Rusak963 said:


> Końcówka zdania brzmi dziwnie. Ja powiedziałbym raczej: którego nie trzeba mówić.


 Jeszcze lepiej: 'którego nie trzeba wymawiać'.
'Słowo' najlepiej używać z czasownikami 'wymówić'(utter) lub 'powiedzieć' (say). Są to czasowniki przechodnie (tranzytywne). 'Mówić' jest nieprzechodnie (intranzytywne), i wymaga następującego po nim spójnika 'że'. 'Powiedzieć' używa się na dwa sposoby:
'Powiedzieć słowo' 
''Powiedzieć że' (używane dużo częściej).


----------



## BezierCurve

Albo:

"(...) który można tutaj opuścić".

PS.: "mówić" używane jest czasem jako czasownik przechodni, np. "mówić bzdury" czy "mówić nieprawdę".


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Albo:
> 
> "(...) który można tutaj opuścić".
> 
> PS.: "mówić" używane jest czasem jako czasownik przechodni, np. "mówić bzdury" czy "mówić nieprawdę".


Ja bym raczej potraktował "mówić" nie jako czasownik przechodni, lecz raczej "bzdury" i "nieprawdę" jako rzeczowniki pełniące funkcję przysłówkową, analogicznie do "mówić głupio", "mówić kłamliwie", jako że kwalifikują one wypowiedź. Natomiast "mówić wykład" czy "mówić informację" nie funkcjonują w języku polskim.


----------



## kknd

muszę przyznać, że nie jestem przekonany do funkcji przydawkowej rzeczowników „bzdury” i „nieprawda” (a być może i zaimków „coś”, „ktoś”, czy rzeczowników „słowa”, „rzeczy”, np. mówić różne rzeczy, itp. wyjątkom).

sądzę, że należałoby wskazać inną regułę albo uznać „mówienie bzdur/głupstw/nieprawdy/słów/rzeczy” za wyrażenie ustalone bądź wskazać, klasę wyrazów, które mogą się łączyć z wyrazem „mówić” (np. „mówić «kupka»”, by daleko nie szukać). niestety nie mam pod ręką słownika języka polskiego, bo chętnie bym zajrzał – ktoś zechce rozwiać moje wątpliwości? 

p.s. sprawdziłem słownik – znalazłem tam „mówić wiersz”, „mówić prawdę”, „mówić koledze wszystkie swoje tajemnice” (biernik), „mówić o ostatnich wydarzeniach” (miejscownik), „mówić na chłopca: synek” ([jak] ›na‹ biernik).


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> p.s. sprawdziłem słownik – znalazłem tam „mówić wiersz”, „mówić prawdę”, „mówić koledze wszystkie swoje tajemnice” (biernik), „mówić o ostatnich wydarzeniach” (miejscownik), „mówić na chłopca: synek” ([jak] ›na‹ biernik).


 I znowu słowniki, które cementują błędy językowe. 'Mówić wiersz' brzmi źle nawet jako kolokwializm (zaliczyłbym go do slangu szkolnego), 'Mówić tajemnice' takoż (świadczy o ubóstwie słownictwa).


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> I znowu słowniki, które cementują błędy językowe.


Ben Jamin, skoro jesteś specjalistą lepszym od autorów słownika, to może warto byłoby rozważyć jakąś ciepłą posadkę w RJP?


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Ben Jamin, skoro jesteś specjalistą lepszym od autorów słownika, to może warto byłoby rozważyć jakąś ciepłą posadkę w RJP?


Zasady stosowane przez tych "specjalistów" nie są bynajmniej oparte na żadnych "odkryciach" naukowych lecz na ideologii politycznej. W dzisiejszych czasach powszechne jest ubieranie swoich poglądów w szaty naukowości. Żadne prawo przyrody nie rozstrzyga jaką rolę ma pełnić słownik, jest to wybór czysto ideologiczny.


----------



## BezierCurve

Czy "cementowanie błędów" w tym wypadku nie jest po prostu pójściem w stronę, w którą język ewoluuje w sposób naturalny, zgodnie z "prawami przyrody" właśnie? 

To ogół ludzi posługujących się językiem ostatecznie decyduje o normie, nie wąskie grono specjalistów.


----------



## kknd

sądzę, że odkrycia naukowe opierają się w tym wypadku na przede wszystkim na statystyce, więc cudzysłów dla odkryć wydaje mi się zbędny. gwoli ścisłości dodam, że cytowany słownik to słownik doroszewskiego (1980).

posiłkując się dodatkowo słownikiem szymczaka (1979/1982) odnajduję tam  (wśród innych) następujące kolokacje: „mówić prawdę, brednie, bajki”, „mówić wiersz”, frazeologizmy „mówić coś komuś w (żywe) oczy”, „mówić coś na kogoś”, (oraz chyba mniej „mówić, co ślina na język (do ust) przyniesie”), „nie ma co mówić”, „jak (to) mówią, jak się (to) mówi”, „tak się to mówi, tak się tylko mówi, niech sobie mówi co chce, mówcie co chcecie itp.”, „coś mówi samo za siebie” i powiedzenie „nie mów hop, póki nie przeskoczyć”. które zdają się potwierdzać pierwotną możliwość przyłączania biernika. gwoli ścisłości oba słowniki czasownik „mówić” opisują jako niedokonany, nie piszą niestety nic o ich przechodniości (niezbyt reprezentacyjny wikisłownik opisuje znaczenia, w których jest on przechodni oraz znaczenia, w których jest nieprzechodni) – sytuacja wymaga jednak większego wyklarowania.

wracając do słownika doroszewskiego: w haśle tematycznym „norma językowa” pisze on, że przyjęte przez warstwy wykształcone społeczeństwa polskiego reguły ograniczające możliwości łączenia sytemu językowego oraz zbiór używanych przez te warstwy jednostek słownikowych nazywa się normą języka ogólnopolskiego, przy czym zaznacza on, że znajomość normy jest konieczna dla tworzenia poprawnych tekstów polskich. we wstępie zaznacza on, że przymiotnik _poprawny_ może oznaczać co innego w logice, a co innego w językoznawstwie; pisze też on, że nie ma takiej władzy nad językiem, by ferować wyroki dot. historii wyrazów, mógł wskrzeszać, czy uśmiercać. twierdzi, że najmocniejszymi atutami powinny być znajomość historii języka, zdrowy rozsądek i nieprzecenianie samego siebie (nietraktowanie siebie jako augura i prawodawcy językowego). oprócz kryterium historycznego wskazuje on także kryteria formalno-logiczne (kryterium korelacji form), narodowe (o zapożyczeniach), estetyczne (o harmonii, jasności i prostocie), geograficzne (miejscowe; o prestiżu), literacko-autorskie (o cytowaniu uznanych dzieł jako kryterium zawodnym). błąd określa on jako „odstępstwo od normy językowej, normą zaś jest zwyczaj powszechny w języku warstw kulturalnych, uświęcony językiem pisarzy” – ich zwalczanie to przeciwdziałanie irracjonalnym, inercyjnym skojarzeniom będących przyczyną wykolejeń we wszystkich dziedzinach języka; norma jest więc w służbie powiększania sprawności w posługiwaniu się językiem jako narzędziem myśli i działania w sposób jasny i prosty, zgodny z normami społeczno-zwyczajowymi, nie wywołujący konfliktów w naszym porozumiewaniu się z otoczeniem, nie stający się krzywym zwierciadłem widzenia świata przez pryzmat źle używanych słów.

odpowiadając na zarzut braku prawa przyrody rządzącego rolą słownika nazwałbym to prawo komunikatywnością (w piramidzie potrzeb maslowa wskazałbym wszystkie potrzeby poza fizjologicznymi, no i może bezpieczeństwa). oczywiście można nazwać to wyborem ideologicznym, ale wydaje mi się, że ten imperatyw ma nieco głębszą naturę. oczywiście można się nie zgadzać z tymi pozycjami (wskazując choćby brak profesjonalizmu autorów, uwarunkowania geopolityczne, czy też po prostu wiek słowników). osobiście zgodzę się, że „mówić wiersz” można zastąpić jego „deklamowaniem”, czy „recytowaniem”, ale to zastąpienie nie wynika z niepoprawności pierwszej frazy. podobnie „mówić tajemnice” można zastąpić ich „zdradzaniem” – sam przyznam, że nie użyłbym prawdopodobnie tych kolokacji, ale odnotowano je bez żadnych wskazówek, co oznacza, że były używane przez wyedukowaną część społeczeństwa; w latach 70.-80., ale zawsze. jak napisał beziercurve (i co przedstawiają powyższe wyimki) słownik języka polskiego pełni raczej rolę dokumentującą i informacyjną, a nie regulującą i normującą (pełnią ją w sensie opisu normy).


----------



## Thomas1

Moim skromnym zdaniem czasownik ‘mówić’ jest przechodni, kilka dobrych przykładów potwierdzających ten fakt zostało już podanych w tym wątku. Co do poprawności ‘mówić wiersz’, to uważam je za poprawne, chociaż, z przyczyn raczej oczywistych, nie spotykam się z tym konkretnym złożeniem często. Nie znaczy to oczywiście, że należy je eksterminować lub unikać jak zarazy. Mam takie przeczucie, że większość z nas nawet by nie zauważyła niczego osobliwego w tym złożeniu gdyby wystąpiło np. w artykule językoznawczym czy w powieści. Często patrzymy na język poprzez pryzmat własnych doświadczeń, co nie musi odwzorowywać wszystkich zachowań językowych (i tak zresztą jest to mało możliwe). 

  ‘mówić wiersz’ było już obecne w XIX wieku i jak widać jest również w XXI (przynajmniej od tamtej pory).


  PS: oto co moje słowniki podają w haśle mówić:


> *1. *«posługiwać się słowami dla komunikowania myśli i przeżyć; mieć zdolność mowy»
> Dziecko zaczyna mówić.
> Mówić komuś prawdę, brednie, bajki.
> Mówić wiersz.
> _Słownik języka polskiego PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA





> *mówić* _ndk_ _VIa_, mówię *1.* «posługiwać się słowami dla komunikowania myśli i przeżyć» □ ktoś mówi (jakoś): Biskup mówił krótko, ale serdecznie. □ ktoś mówi coś — (komuś): Zawsze mówisz mamie prawdę, synku? □ ktoś mówi o kimś, o czymś: Cały wieczór mówił tylko o żonie. Potrafiła mówić tylko o swoich sprawach. □ ktoś mówi z kimś — (o czymś) ‘ rozmawia, wymienia myśli‘: Mówiłeś już z rodzicami o naszym wyjeździe?
> _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


----------

